# Problème de synchronisation entre 2 ipads



## Rollmops (5 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir à tous 

J'ai deux iPad, je voudrais que les documents d'une application (comme Notes par exemple) soit transférés de l'un à l'autre.

Par exemple nes Notes sont sauvegardées sur Icloud et pourtant celles qui sont sur l'un des ipads n'apparaissent pas dans l'autre…

Quelqu'un peut-il me conseiller ?

Merci


----------



## Gerapp38 (5 Novembre 2022)

Ça devrait fonctionner, je le fais personnellement tous les jours entre deux iPad et un iPhone 

pour stocker des fichiers quelconques dans des répertoires qui seront ensuite accessibles par l’application Fichiers : dans les réglages iCloud, paramétrer tous les appareils de façon à activer iCloud Drive
dans la même page iCloud, à la fin du bloc "Apps utilisant iCloud", faites "tout afficher" pour cocher quelles applications vous voulez effectivement synchroniser.
Manipulations, je répète, à faire sur chaque appareil.
Pour ma part, je synchronise presque tout sauf mes photos qui ne figurent que sur mon iPad plus récent (mais je les sauvegarde régulièrement dans des répertoires d’iCloud Drive)


----------



## les_innommables66 (5 Novembre 2022)

Rollmops a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous
> 
> J'ai deux iPad, je voudrais que les documents d'une application (comme Notes par exemple) soit transférés de l'un à l'autre.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

Sur chaque iPad, une note peut être rangée dans iCloud ou bien « sur mon iPad ».
Les notes stockées « sur mon iPad » ne seront pas synchronisées via iCloud.

C’est peut-être une explication à ton problème 

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## Rollmops (5 Novembre 2022)

Merci 


> dans les réglages iCloud, *paramétrer tous les appareils *de façon à activer iCloud Drive


Sur l'ipad en question la dernière sauvegarde n'est pas à jour…
Un bug ?


----------

